# Zany's 100% Coconut Laundry LS



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 8, 2020)

ZANY'S 100% COCONUT LAUNDRY LS ~  February 21, 2020
This makes a gallon of concentrated liquid laundry soap.

         12 oz. KOH (0% SF)
         24 oz. Water (2 X KOH CP or 3 X KOH if HP)
         37.5 oz. Coconut Oil (100%)

TEMPS ARE IMPORTANT! Combine when oils are @ 160°F (71°C) and lye solution @ 140°F (60°C). Stir by hand, then SB, on and off, to HARD trace (10-15 minutes) over MEDIUM to LOW heat. Maintain 160°F (71°C). Watch carefully. If it starts to puff up, quickly take it off heat; set in sink; stir down.

Let set 5 minutes off heat to make sure it doesn’t separate. At this point, you can use whatever process you're most comfortable with (HP or CP). I cover and put it in a preheated 170°F (77°C) oven for 2 hours. Turn off. Let set overnight and dilute the next morning. For CP, let it sit for 2 weeks before diluting.  TEST to be sure paste is fully saponified before diluting.

DILUTION

Weigh paste to see how much water to add to make a gallon of soap. Should weigh around 52 oz. or so.
52 oz. (40%) soap + 76 oz. Dilution Water (60%) = 128 oz.

Nuke paste in microwave 10 minutes @ half power (optional). Bring water to boil in stainless steel pot range top. Add chunked up LS paste. Return to boil then turn to MEDIUM LOW - LOW. Cover. You want it warm enough to dissolve but not bubble so as to prevent evaporation. Stir gently every hour to break up pieces until soap is completely diluted (3-4 hours). Add water if necessary to reach 128 oz./1 gallon of LS.

*Use Rate*: 2-6 Tablespoons for laundry; 1 Tablespoon per gallon of water for dishes. NOTE: I use the measuring cap from a re-purposed laundry detergent bottle. The highest measure = 6 Tablespoons.

Add *1/4 cup white vinegar* to rinse water. Rinse in cold water as many times as necessary to get all the soap residue out. If whites look dingy or clothes feel stiff after drying, then you need to rinse more thoroughly.

TIP: For hard water, add Calgon or Liquid Calgon (water softener) to your wash water. NOTE: Both Borax and A&H Washing Soda are known to cause the elastic in your underwear to fail. Don’t ask how I know!


----------



## Dazzl3r (Dec 8, 2020)

@Zany_in_CO this is awesome, thank you very much! You are so generous! I will follow this and recipe. 

I have a slightly hard water. How much calgon do I use per load?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 8, 2020)

Dazzl3r said:


> @Zany_in_CO I have a slightly hard water. How much calgon do I use per load?


Just follow the directions on the bottle.


----------



## Liquidsoaper (Dec 22, 2020)

Zany_in_CO said:


> TEMPS ARE IMPORTANT!



Hey @Zany_in_CO  why are specific temps important with Coconut LS? What differences in the finished Coconut LS would occur if you just used the basic crockpots high/low settings (like in this beginner guide  ) vs. your detailed guide above? Thanks!


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Dec 23, 2020)

Liquidsoaper said:


> What differences in the finished Coconut LS would occur if you just used the basic crockpots high/low settings vs. your detailed guide above?


The detailed guide is there for those who do not cook LS in a crockpot. There are a few LS'ers who oven process or simply bring the batch to trace and let it set for 1-2 weeks to  finish saponification. This happens most often to those who suffer from arthritis or other accidents/injuries to the hands. The crockpot is too heavy for them to manage.


----------



## Shewearsfunnyhat (Jan 5, 2021)

I just ordered KOH to make this. Grocery Outlet had 12 oz bottles of coconut oil for $2.
How much concentrate would you suggest for an apartment sized washer? I am thinking of starting with 1 tbs. 

This will be my first liquid soap.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jan 6, 2021)

Shewearsfunnyhat said:


> How much concentrate would you suggest for an apartment sized washer?
> This will be my first liquid soap.


Use the same amount as you normally do with your laundry detergent.

The above recipe is for experienced liquid soap makers. Since this is your first LS here's a link to learn more about the process.

*https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/liquid-soap-additives.81772/#post-859698*


----------



## Shewearsfunnyhat (Jan 6, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Use the same amount as you normally do with your laundry detergent.
> 
> The above recipe is for experienced liquid soap makers. Since this is your first LS here's a link to learn more about the process.
> 
> *https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/liquid-soap-additives.81772/#post-859698*


Thank you. I am not too worried about technique. I am a chemist. I have lots of experience with lab techniques. I am more worried about the art part of soap making.


----------



## Shewearsfunnyhat (Jan 20, 2021)

Has anyone found a water softener that has no scent? I am typically allergic to them. I found Sodium Tripolyphosphate online. But phosphates can be bad for the environment so I have mixed feelings about using it.


----------



## violets2217 (Jan 20, 2021)

Shewearsfunnyhat said:


> Has anyone found a water softener that has no scent? I am typically allergic to them. I found Sodium Tripolyphosphate online. But phosphates can be bad for the environment so I have mixed feelings about using it.


I use Washing Soda... I don't think it has a scent. I guess I've never really paid attention. Must go smell my washing soda!!! lol


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jan 20, 2021)

I like Liquid Calgon but it's hard to find!


----------



## Shewearsfunnyhat (Jan 21, 2021)

violets2217 said:


> I use Washing Soda... I don't think it has a scent. I guess I've never really paid attention. Must go smell my washing soda!!! lol


Do you know if the elastic on your clothes is wearing out faster? I read that can happen.


----------



## violets2217 (Jan 21, 2021)

Shewearsfunnyhat said:


> Do you know if the elastic on your clothes is wearing out faster? I read that can happen.


I make a powder laundry detergent with finely grated 100% coconut soap, borax and washing soda. And have been using it for about 3 maybe 4 years and I’ve not noticed my elastic wearing out. Don’t tell anyone, but I’m still in my pj’s and I just pulled on the elastic of a pair of very old pj pants and it’s holding strong!


----------



## Garden Gives Me Joy (Jan 21, 2021)

Does citric acid help to soften hard water? After all, it helps to prevent soap scum from salt (brine) soaps.


----------



## Aromama (Apr 13, 2021)

I made this recipe for the second time with 36 oz water since I do HP in the crockpot. The measurements of the ingredients were precise.
I started in the late afternoon, and it looked great the last time I checked at about 10 pm. I would give it another 30 minutes to cook, but then I fell asleep on the couch. When I woke up this morning to check it (Thank goodness I'm using those timed heat setting crockpot. it didn't burn anything!), the content of the crockpot was like in the picture: White hard part (top left), clear liquid (top right and bottom left), and transparent soap paste. I put those white substances and liquid on my fingers, rubbed them, and added water, and they both bubbled (or my fingers became slimy). I figured since it was cooked 14 hours or so, they have saponified completely. 

My questions are:
1) What did I do wrong or what went wrong to get those separated parts?
2) What are the white part and the liquid part?
3) Should I reduce the amount of water to 24 oz even though I make it in the crockpot?

I really appreciate any help you can provide.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 13, 2021)

Hmmm. What did you do wrong? You fell asleep on the couch! LOL it would have been better if you had covered the batch and turned it off overnight. Soap has a way of continuing to saponify when left to do its thing.  Then reheated in the morning if needed.

It looks like some sort of separation took place. Not sure what. I've never seen a batch like that. I would warm it up to 160°F and stir to try to bring it together. Trust your own judgment on whether to add more water or not. Make a note of how much you add if you do that.


----------



## Aromama (Apr 13, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Hmmm. What did you do wrong? You fell asleep on the couch! LOL it would have been better if you had covered the batch and turned it off overnight. Soap has a way of continuing to saponify when left to do its thing.  Then reheated in the morning if needed.
> 
> It looks like some sort of separation took place. Not sure what. I've never seen a batch like that. I would warm it up to 160°F and stir to try to bring it together. Trust your own judgment on whether to add more water or not. Make a note of how much you add if you do that.


Thank you! I think because of this kind of "unexpected" results, soapmaking keeps being interesting and fun!  I'll do what you suggested to see what happens next.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 13, 2021)

Aromama said:


> I'll do what you suggested to see what happens next.


You may want to wait a few days to see if anyone else chimes in. It's tough to analyze when I've never experienced anything like that.


----------



## Talispa1 (Apr 14, 2021)

I’m thinking that the clear liquid is probably glycerin that formed and separated. Normally you would be stirring it and you wouldn’t get that separation. And for laundry soap, glycerin isn’t really useful but is really useful in other soaps. I would put it aside and try to use it somewhere else.


----------



## Justcallmewillie (Jan 20, 2022)

We all are gonna be using this as Procter & Gamble just raised their prices 8% on laundry detergent. Thank you for posting this mix @Zany_in_CO


----------



## Justcallmewillie (Jan 20, 2022)

Have one question @Zany_in_CO in regards to soap scum forming on the inside of the tub. May I calculate in with the lye water citric acid? When I add CA to my LS, in the water stage, I never get unsightly soap scum buildup in the shower. So I’m thinking that may also work in the washer


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jan 21, 2022)

Justcallmewillie said:


> May I calculate in with the lye water citric acid?


Sounds like a good idea! Go for it! 
Please let us know how it works for you.


----------

